# Nazr Leaving Spurs for FA: Should the Kings look into him?



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

> Chicago Sun-Times - Nazr Mohammed reportedly has turned down a four-year contract extension from the San Antonio Spurs and appears ready to leave the team via free agency.
> 
> There's a strong possibility Mohammed, a 6-10 center, will end up with the Bulls, according to John Jackson.


Link


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Narz is ok, he is more of a rebounder than the shotblocker that we need, but he is a very good rebounder. Ultimately I think he will end up going for more money than I would want us to pay, but I woundn't be upset by him or anything.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I would try and get him. Great bench guy. (imo)


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

for the right price... basically i'd take any center over brad miller


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Nazr is cool. For the right price sure.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

There has been a lot of Brad Miller negativity, and it is warrented... to a degree, and I have dished out my fair share, but I am hopeful that under Muss Brad will play much more like he did when he first came over from Indy. We had an exellent record down the stretch, maybe the team we have now (with some minor additions/changes) should be given a chance before we go and trade one of our best players from seasons past. :twocents:


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> There has been a lot of Brad Miller negativity, and it is warrented... to a degree, and I have dished out my fair share, but I am hopeful that under Muss Brad will play much more like he did when he first came over from Indy. We had an exellent record down the stretch, maybe the team we have now (with some minor additions/changes) should be given a chance before we go and trade one of our best players from seasons past. :twocents:



naw hes been given WAYYY too many chances already


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> naw hes been given WAYYY too many chances already


Ha, way to many chances to do what? Continue to be a very good player? So he is not the best defender in the world. I like how everyone blames him 100% for our defense. For years we have had perimeter players flying down the lane at him non-stop because of Bibby and Peja. I'm serious, this team needs defense, but you people have gone to far. Brad has value because he is one of the few offensively capable centers in the league. Don't bite off your nose despite your face. If we did half of the crazy things people want to do for the "defensive movement" we would be the worst offensive team in the league, and we would be way worse than the team that finished off last season. 

If you will all recall, offense was a bigger problem for this team than defense after the Artest trade. And Detroit and SA didn't make it to the finals. The defensive juggernaut teams arn't as good at they used to be because of the new rules. Look at Dallas, balance is what is going to get it done. 

I not entirely apposed to trading Brad if the right deal comes along, but if he is tossed out the door in favor of Narz Mohammed or some other really average player just because they can sort of block shots, you will see how wrong you are.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

as long as he doesn't ask for huge money


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

XtaZ606 said:


> as long as he doesn't ask for huge money


Can I be on your yankee hater club?


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Ha, way to many chances to do what? Continue to be a very good player? So he is not the best defender in the world. I like how everyone blames him 100% for our defense. For years we have had perimeter players flying down the lane at him non-stop because of Bibby and Peja. I'm serious, this team needs defense, but you people have gone to far. Brad has value because he is one of the few offensively capable centers in the league. Don't bite off your nose despite your face. If we did half of the crazy things people want to do for the "defensive movement" we would be the worst offensive team in the league, and we would be way worse than the team that finished off last season.
> 
> If you will all recall, offense was a bigger problem for this team than defense after the Artest trade. And Detroit and SA didn't make it to the finals. The defensive juggernaut teams arn't as good at they used to be because of the new rules. Look at Dallas, balance is what is going to get it done.
> 
> I not entirely apposed to trading Brad if the right deal comes along, but if he is tossed out the door in favor of Narz Mohammed or some other really average player just because they can sort of block shots, you will see how wrong you are.


dude its not about defense... its about effort... during the playoffs he made no attempt to go anywhere near the freakin rim... he got 18 rebounds in a 6 game series... explain to me what the hell that is... thats freakin pathetic for a 7 footer... dont give me this nonsense about offense... the only reason he sets up players is cause he had the ball in his hands forever on some possesions and he would eventually find a cutter or something... dont get me wrong, for a center his offense is pretty good, buts its all perimeter offense and thats not gonna get it done... i'd rather have someone that plays around the basket, gets rebounds or putbacks, and plays defense than have a guy whos gonna play on the perimeter 24/7 no matter if hes playing offense or defense.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Can I be on your yankee hater club?


all you gotta do is ask. :angel:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> dude its not about defense... its about effort... during the playoffs he made no attempt to go anywhere near the freakin rim... he got 18 rebounds in a 6 game series... explain to me what the hell that is... thats freakin pathetic for a 7 footer... dont give me this nonsense about offense... the only reason he sets up players is cause he had the ball in his hands forever on some possesions and he would eventually find a cutter or something... dont get me wrong, for a center his offense is pretty good, buts its all perimeter offense and thats not gonna get it done... i'd rather have someone that plays around the basket, gets rebounds or putbacks, and plays defense than have a guy whos gonna play on the perimeter 24/7 no matter if hes playing offense or defense.


You're going to judge a player's entire career by one series? The Spurs are arguably the best defensive team in the league, and are a great rebounding team too. Brad spent a good part of the series match up against one of the greatest players of all-time. I was encouraged that we competed (as were most Kings fans I think) but we were outmatched, and sure it wasn't Miller's finest hour, but does that mean we should force a trade though? Definately not. Like I said, I am not against trading him in the right deal, but if you go out saying that he has to go when his value is low, you are going to end up worse as a team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pistons, Mohammed agree to deal


----------

